# Live Steam rescues Life!



## prallplatte (Aug 30, 2012)

Here you go:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzwvi4M0SkE[/ame]


----------



## sunworksco (Aug 31, 2012)

Love it! 
My wife has worked as a casting agent for many Hollywood movie producers and she enjoys your work. Her specialty was supplying twins for movies such as the children in War of the Roses and the Godfather movies.
We would like hear some really powerfull mechanical noises like they use in the Star Wars movies. You know how they dub in animal undertones like lions growling and the sound of running buffalo herds and the like with machine sounds. Your steam engine sounds impressive, though.
We give it a two thumbs up! ;D


----------



## rhitee93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Prallplatt,
Neat work   that is something you don't see every day!  You must have a lot of time into that movie.  I'd like to know more about what goes into making something like that.

@ Giovanni - I have 14-year old twin daughters that will need college money soon


----------



## prallplatte (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you! Next movie i put more attention on the sound, i promise. 
For this movie i needed valued 10 h for the script, 20 h for the special decoration (except steamcar), 2 complete days filming and maybee 25 hours on the computer.

Below a screenshot from the film with the infinite Syrian desert, which I forgot to post:


----------



## dsquire (Aug 31, 2012)

prallplatte

That is a very good movie. I have played around a bit with Windows Movie Maker and know how difficult the learning curve is so I can appreciate the time and effort that you have put into making this movie. Thanks so much for doing it and sharing it with us.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## prallplatte (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you! I use Magix Video Maker. After several years i just learned the basics. Video Makers are always terrible stuff. But my final problem is the missing of an adecuate and interested assistent, who could drive the robots and steamcars, operate the lifts and lights etc. All this together with filming at the same time is every time a little bit to much for me...


----------

